# Austin area



## PrecisionCamera (Apr 22, 2014)

This is managed by us here at Precision Camera so it includes paid workshops, sponsored (free) events, and other free, cheap or just social events hosted around Austin. Take a look!

Precision Camera & Video (Austin, TX) - Meetup


----------

